# Gainer Shakes - Whats yours



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

What your gainer shakes consist of i am after new ideas as mine is.

2 scoops protein

100g oats

evoo

anything else i could add i dont have a blender so things i could pop in my shaker.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2012)

peanut butter makes it nice. Full fat milk too


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

Hate peanut butter yukkkkk.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

4 scoops of whey, 2 scoops waxy maize starch milk, and a small snickers ice cream


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Whey, oats, pb, whole egg or two, banana, full fat milk, nesquik and sometimes ice cream


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

Why nesquick? Does it build muscle or is it for taste?


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

its for taste mate. only shakes i have is 100g oats,2 scoops cnp. evo and full fat milk


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

My Mass Shake:

-100g whey protein

-100g oats

-1/2 avocado

-2 bananas

-2 spoon peanut butter

-2 spoon honey

-600ml full fat milk

Macros:

Kcals - 1803

Carbs - 201g

Protein - 121g

Fat - 66g

and it tastes lovely, i use vanilla flavoured whey so it just has a banana/vanilla taste with the honey sweetening it up.


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

Mine is

50g protein

100g oats

3 eggs whites 1 egg

2 tbsp peanut butter

banana

5g creatine

5g glutamine


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

AK-26 said:


> My Mass Shake:
> 
> -100g whey protein
> 
> ...


Yes! My idea of hammering it home!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

killah said:


> Why nesquick? Does it build muscle or is it for taste?


Because I'm a sugar fiend


----------



## Se7en (Jun 24, 2012)

125g of choc whey (bulk powders)

125g of raw oats (asda smart price)

1 egg

1 banana

2 tsp of natural peanut butter

25g of frozen mixed berries

couple of cubes of ice


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

killah said:


> Why nesquick? Does it build muscle or is it for taste?


Have you never seen the Nesquik bunny? He's hench as fcuk.


----------



## rb79 (Mar 7, 2012)

evoo.. how much do you add.. ?


----------



## brandon91 (Jul 4, 2011)

500ml whole fat milk

4 scoops ON chocolate whey

50g peanut butter

100g oats


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

rb79 said:


> evoo.. how much do you add.. ?


It's around 100 cals a tbsp, so add whatever you need to hit your totals.

I personally only add a single tbsp.


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

mine consists of whatever the company who makes it puts in it


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

So do you guys just chuck them all into a blender?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

mine is

700ml whole milk

2 whole eggs

80g whey

200g oats

2 bananas

olive oil or peanut butter

using these 3-4 times a day on top of steak meals got me to the biggest i have been and didnt gain much fat either


----------



## DanielScrilla (Jul 8, 2012)

im new just wanted to no what evoo is ?


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

DanielScrilla said:


> im new just wanted to no what evoo is ?


EVOO = Extra Virgin Olive Oil


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Half a tin of condensed milk. You'll gain on that.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2012)

TG123 said:


> mine consists of whatever the company who makes it puts in it


sugar then


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> mine is
> 
> 700ml whole milk
> 
> ...


How many cals is that?


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Half a tin of condensed milk. You'll gain on that.


whats the difference compared to full fat milk?


----------

